# Indoor-only Cat Won't Stop Meowing



## TheComputerGremlin (May 8, 2008)

My one cat has developed a recent habit of standing at doors, windows, or even just in the middle of the room and meowing at the top of her lungs. Long, drawn out meows, that seem to be saying, Let Me Outside!!

My mom says to take her to the vet because something might be wrong. Two of my friends who collectively own 16 cats say it's just spring fever.

I feel that it's spring fever too, but I can't do anything for her. When I take her outside in my arms, she tries to escape. We've tried letting her sit on our porch, but she tries to make a run for it. She's only an indoor cat, no outdoors for her. I don't know how to help her, but she's driving me and my husband nuts!

Any suggestions? Any reason to believe a trip to the vet is in order? She's been spayed, so she shouldn't be reacting to male cats in the area. I'd love to get her one of those outdoor playpens, but I worry that she'll chew her way out and we could only put it on our small porch as our apartment people keep our lawns nice and treated (and therefore bad for kitties).


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Have any of her other habits changed? Is she different in any other way aside from the meowing to get out? 

If not, then it really might just be a case of the LemmeOuts. You could try getting an interactive toy to play rigorously with her a few times a day. When I first saw people here talking about Da Bird cat toy, I really thought it was just hype, but it isn't! My two boys love it, and would play with it until they were exhausted if I let them. She may just need a little more interactive play, which she would be getting if she were an outdoor cat by chasing down the birds and the squirrels. I'm not suggesting you let her out, just that you re-create a little of the outdoor experience for her.


----------



## NeverLetGo0429 (Apr 25, 2008)

she is in heat. spring is breeding season for cats and that is textbook behavior for a cat that is in heat and is craving a mate. the same thing happened to my moms coworkers cat and they thought something was wrong with it...they took it to the vet and that what they told her. it should pass within a week or two...but keep in mind that tis the season!...stay strong and dont let her outside or you will end up with babies! or you could take her to be fixed..that will stop the problem. good luck!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The OP says the cat is spayed. (Maybe that's what the edit was.)

I'm going through this now, with a male cat. All I can say is ....

.... ARRRRGH!!!!! :x 

Mine gets sent down to the basement.

I guess this is where the word "caterwauling" comes from. :roll:


----------

